# Will anyone be on WW soon?- REWARD



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

A friend left his 50 cal ammo can on a beach about 3/4 of a mile down from Miner's Cabin.
Past Miner's, there's 2-3 riffles, one that has a wide ledge drop on RL; just past this is a sandy beach on RR. That is where we pulled over and the last time we saw the can. It has wallets, cell phones, truck keys, etc. in it. If anyone is heading that way in the next few days, my friend is offering a reward for retrieving it.

Also, I found 2 straps at the takeout with Matt Pierce written on them- if that's you or you know him, pm me.

Thanks!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Your buddy should call the ranger. They run that all the time.

Was that my ammo can? Mine is the one with the cayenne pepper in it.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

No, I have your ammo can. 

He is calling the ranger, but there wasn't even a ranger there to check us in Friday night or Saturday morning, which is weird for Westy, so I don't know if there's one out there now.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

how was the trip?


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful. It was warmer than last year and still no one else was there. The water didn't even freeze over night. No carnage, which is good this time of year.

The only mishap was messing around on that beach and leaving the ammo can full of valuables!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> No, I have your ammo can.
> 
> He is calling the ranger, but there wasn't even a ranger there to check us in Friday night or Saturday morning, which is weird for Westy, so I don't know if there's one out there now.


You had better hope that there ain't any green treats in that box with his driver's license.... them are federales out there.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

good to hear..


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

The WW ranger station is closed for the season, and there will be no more BLM patrols until March, barring emergencies. 

There still are folks running on weekends, though, so maybe you'll still be able to recover it.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips
gulchradio.com


----------



## kayapelli (Aug 18, 2005)

So what happened when you got to the take-out and all the keys and wallets were missing? It it was not such a pain in the ass, it would be pretty funny.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

tmttr. i bet something else was in the box that more than likely helped in the forgetting process.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

If there were any green treats in that can then i would've sniffed it out and gotten rid of it promptly. By myself.

I think she had her keys(she was driving) but her two buddies were not so lucky. I guess she paid all expenses on the way home??


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Of course I had my keys and wallet- I bought dinner in Moab afterward, but as it turns out, there may be more than a little green contraband in the ammo can- there might be a .22 pistol and cartridges (I don't know this for sure and I certainly didn't know they were there when we were on the river), but regardless, the offer of a reward stands from my buddy.

It is kind of funny... for me, but not for him, or for the other guy who put his wallet (with his ID) in the can.

Stu, is that you?


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Shh,i'm BarryDingle,rafter extrordinaire.

I didn't know they was packin heat. Thats funny.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, I was impressed by the extraordinary way you almost didn't raft Sock it To Me upright. 

I didn't know either- apparently the last time JB used that ammo can was to go hunting a few weeks ago and he just didn't take the pistol out before our trip.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Does anyone know where you CAN'T take a pistol on the river? Grand Canyon? Deso? Lodore? Cat?

I want to bring a big 'ol hand cannon on my extended trip for fun in camp, but I don't want to break too many rules.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Randaddy said:


> Does anyone know where you CAN'T take a pistol on the river? Grand Canyon? Deso? Lodore? Cat?
> 
> I want to bring a big 'ol hand cannon on my extended trip for fun in camp, but I don't want to break too many rules.


 Any National Parks System prohibits firearms,with or without a concealed gun permit. But the exception to the law(s) is the word LOADED FIREARM and READILY ACCESSIBLE. Discharging a firearm is by legal locations and common sense.


----------



## Jonathan Cook (Jun 2, 2007)

All this guy had was a bowl and a potato gun


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks raymo. That's good info, as there are plenty of good shooting spots along the way that aren't in the park system. I'll try not to pull a Plaxico!

On this note I have to tell a story:
I drove the equipment in to the company property at the beach on the confluence of the Gauley and Meadow rivers for an overnight camp. We had this rowdy group of ******** that were into Civil War reenacting. They had a potato gun, black powder rifles, and fireworks. Needless to say they had a fun night drinking moonshine and talking about the glorious confederacy. First thing in the morning a group of rafts land on the beach to take a break. I think they were from ACE. All of a sudden five or six grizzled, half drunk men come charging out of the woods dressed head to toe in their confederate greys screaming, yelling, and firing their rifles in the air! The rafters dove into their boats and dropped into Lost Paddle like they were running for their lives!


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Well, I was impressed by the extraordinary way you almost didn't raft Sock it To Me upright.
> 
> I didn't know either- apparently the last time JB used that ammo can was to go hunting a few weeks ago and he just didn't take the pistol out before our trip.


 
Haa,did you guys see me from back there? That was definitely the most i've ever been socked.

Well i wasn't lucky enough to have the two training wheels up in front!!! Ooooh<finger moustache>!!

Guns are bad,mmmk


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

BarryDingle said:


> Haa,did you guys see me from back there? That was definitely the most i've ever been socked.
> 
> Well i wasn't lucky enough to have the two training wheels up in front!!! Ooooh<finger moustache>!!
> 
> Guns are bad,mmmk


Yeah- we saw it. I guess I deserved that, but I don't think paddle support in November is a bad idea if there are two passengers anyway- better than swimming in icy water.


----------



## boatmusher (Jun 18, 2008)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Yeah- we saw it. I guess I deserved that, but I don't think paddle support in November is a bad idea if there are two passengers anyway- better than swimming in icy water.




Training wheels throw me off. Especially on WW b/c the whole move on skull would then be opposite of what I like to do. Though I agree that in November you got to be careful. We had a swimmer in November. Cold water!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

The move isn't any different. The paddlers only paddle forward after you make the turn at the top lateral for that extra insurance that you don't get sucked into the hole- same thing at Sock and any other big hole, a little extra forward momentum.



boatmusher said:


> Training wheels throw me off. Especially on WW b/c the whole move on skull would then be opposite of what I like to do. Though I agree that in November you got to be careful. We had a swimmer in November. Cold water!


----------



## New Jersey Surfer (Aug 15, 2008)

I really don't mind paddling in the front... Until I figure out how to row things myself, it makes learning how an experienced oarsman would do a rapid easier.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

New jersey how does being in the bow of the boat help one learn easier than somebody say behind the oarsmen?


----------



## New Jersey Surfer (Aug 15, 2008)

Hearing the paddling commands gives me an idea as to where the oarsman is trying to point the boat in which is helpful to me as I am not that good at reading water.


----------



## CanyonEJ (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm not surprised she had paddle assist. She runs paddle boats all summer and I think probably gets confused when she gets on the oars.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

No confusion here- I swing both ways. 


To re-hijack this thread, anyone going to Westwater next weekend? I thought I saw a post from some Buzzards last week who wanted a December trip but I can't find it now. Anyone know anything about that?



CanyonEJ said:


> I'm not surprised she had paddle assist. She runs paddle boats all summer and I think probably gets confused when she gets on the oars.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

New jersey you are pittiful.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Easy Mike, someone taught you how to kayak once too... eons ago. 


caspermike said:


> New jersey you are *pitiful*.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Paddle assist is a great way to turn otherwise worthless drunken ballast into something useful. Besides, it's not like she needs it. Look at those guns!


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

At least you guys didn't pop a hole in your boat,like those dudes at the take-out. The edge of their trailer cut through that boat like a knife through butter. It was hard to watch. They handled it better than i would've though. Their shit was sinking.....


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Randy.

Yeah, Dingle, that was bad- I think I would've cried. And I was just saying that I liked the mud guard on his trailer. Shitty deal, but at least it's not May- he can work on it over the Winter and go play in the snow.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Randaddy said:


> Thanks raymo. That's good info, as there are plenty of good shooting spots along the way that aren't in the park system. I'll try not to pull a Plaxico!
> 
> On this note I have to tell a story:
> I drove the equipment in to the company property at the beach on the confluence of the Gauley and Meadow rivers for an overnight camp. We had this rowdy group of ******** that were into Civil War reenacting. They had a potato gun, black powder rifles, and fireworks. Needless to say they had a fun night drinking moonshine and talking about the glorious confederacy. First thing in the morning a group of rafts land on the beach to take a break. I think they were from ACE. All of a sudden five or six grizzled, half drunk men come charging out of the woods dressed head to toe in their confederate greys screaming, yelling, and firing their rifles in the air! The rafters dove into their boats and dropped into Lost Paddle like they were running for their lives!


I have a story. We where camped on the Dolores River and a group of six campers in 4X4's set up house about 150 yards from us. About two hours went by when one of the campers fired about five rounds from a semi-auto rifle over our heads trying to screw with us. When eight, of the twelve rafters myself included, pulled out our standard river equipment 45 autos and fired two volley's each from eight 45's over the top of their camp, we never heard another sound from them all night. They probably thought they were f#@king with tree hugging rafters or knew they were out guned. Funny thing, two of the three girls had their own 45's.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

All it would take is one stupid macho or scared individual to lower their aim and a tragedy could result. Idiotic actions on their behalf did not justify eight fold stupidity on yours. This story is even more moronic than the one of the guy above state bridge who pulled a .357 to chase of people away who had lunch to close to him. Firearms are not toys, and if you don't know when their usage is responsible or warranted then you should not have them. P.S. I own .45's, .357, AK, mini 14, lots of shotguns and bolt guns, a few levers and a sweet single shot and am a NRA member, not exactly anti-gun. Bozos like you give responsible gun owners a bad rap. Bottom line, you should have gotten plate numbers and notified the authorities if you felt threatened.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

ZGjethro said:


> All it would take is one stupid macho or scared individual to lower their aim and a tragedy could result. Idiotic actions on their behalf did not justify eight fold stupidity on yours. This story is even more moronic than the one of the guy above state bridge who pulled a .357 to chase of people away who had lunch to close to him. Firearms are not toys, and if you don't know when their usage is responsible or warranted then you should not have them. P.S. I own .45's, .357, AK, mini 14, lots of shotguns and bolt guns, a few levers and a sweet single shot and am a NRA member, not exactly anti-gun. Bozos like you give responsible gun owners a bad rap. Bottom line, you should have gotten plate numbers and notified the authorities if you felt threatened.


At one time I owned a cabin in the mountains and two fire extinguishers, about one hour and twenty minute's from the nearest fire department. One night (1:30 A.M.) my quiet comfy refuge started on fire, by my fire place . Smelling SMOKE I grabed my trusty fire extinguishers and pointed them at the base of the fire like I was taught, no more fire. Damage was minimal thanks to the two fire extinguishers and the training I received on how to use them. I sleeped very good the rest of the night just like on the Dolores River when fire erupted one night, back before the dam was put in on that once fantastic free flowing river.( I only own one firearm a 45 auto ).I'm glad I had those fire extinguishers, who knows how much damage could have been done. (True story.)


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

?????? I'm not against being prepared or trained. A better analogy would be that you poured gas on the fire, but lucked out and did not get burned, and slept that night. By the way, one semi auto centerfire, scoped or open sighted, outguns eight .45 autos at 150 yards with an average shot, not to mention a good shot. Everyone was probably fucked up though so you could probably plead temp insanity or try for involuntary manslaughter if anyone died! Don't be a dumbass and play with guns.
Takemetotheriver, sorry for hijacking your thread. I hope you got your ammo box and contents back


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

ZGjethro said:


> ?????? I'm not against being prepared or trained. A better analogy would be that you poured gas on the fire, but lucked out and did not get burned, and slept that night. By the way, one semi auto centerfire, scoped or open sighted, outguns eight .45 autos at 150 yards with an average shot, not to mention a good shot. Everyone was probably fucked up though so you could probably plead temp insanity or try for involuntary manslaughter if anyone died! Don't be a dumbass and play with guns.
> Takemetotheriver, sorry for hijacking your thread. I hope you got your ammo box and contents back


P.S. both situations were no joking matter. Glad you were there for both, I would of felt a lot better, not being the only dumb-ass around.


----------



## boatmusher (Jun 18, 2008)

I was feeling bad for jacking her thread earlier... After the last few posts I can't resist chiming in! Sorry TakeMe.

raymo, I like your style as far as being prepared for anything and being able to handle "shit" that may happen and not have to rely on the "authorities" to take care of you. Self-Reliance is an amazing thing. Definitely not overrated.

ZG, I hear ya bro. Guns aren't toys. I would have broken my gun out if I heard shots fired in my direction. (shooting back w/out real intent is something I wouldn't have done) In fact, I take someone shooting a gun in my direction as a direct threat. My approach wouldn't have been nearly as friendly in dealing with the problem. Be easy on raymo... He could have rid us of yet one more asshole out there and been completely with in the law of doing so. Eight .45s with the element of surprise... I'd like my chances!

I too am an NRA member who believes in bing part of that "well regulated militia". Remember what Ed Abbey said, "We should restore the practice of dueling.It might improve manners around here."


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Regarding the river encounter, let me guess. Some idiots fired their gun, maybe over your camp. Collectively eight of twelve people went to retrieve and probably load their weapons and then regroup on the beach. At this point no return shots had been fired since no danger was eminent. Then you probably orchestrated a team return volley to show how tough you were also. Am I anywhere close? If anyone had been hurt, any prosecution would have a field day with either side. What was downrange of you? Could you bee sure of your backstop and that no one was there? This sounds like a situation your group seemed all to willing to escalate. 8 of 12 had guns? Despite my firearms interest I have never taken one on a river trip or been on a trip with one present. Are you with the Michigan militia or some offshoot? I have no problem if people think I'm self righteous about this behavior anywhere, and especially on rivers I enjoy. I have no problem being a dumbass also. It can be downright easy at times. I would regret killing someone or getting killed though. That's just me, you must hang with a different crowd. I thought the fire story was an analogy, I'm sorry I misunderstood.


----------



## boatmusher (Jun 18, 2008)

The NRA teaches.... The best defense for any and all fire arm related deaths.... "I was in fear for my life." I'd say being in the middle of nowhere with a lunatic firing shots in your direction is borderline in fear for one's life. Without knowing the specifics and not being there I could only speculate and wonder. I'm just saying, shots fired is a cause for concern.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

boatmusher said:


> I was feeling bad for jacking her thread earlier... After the last few posts I can't resist chiming in! Sorry TakeMe.
> 
> raymo, I like your style as far as being prepared for anything and being able to handle "shit" that may happen and not have to rely on the "authorities" to take care of you. Self-Reliance is an amazing thing. Definitely not overrated.
> 
> ...


Boat musher, I'd arm myself also if I felt threatened. I also believe in the concept of the civilian army aka militia. I do not believe in warning shots or random skyward gunfire. If the threat is eminent and undeniably real, respond with aimed fire. Raymo's threat was probably not that real. A couple drunken idiots trying to scare/impress people. Irresponsible, stupid and dangerous behavior does not equate to attempted manslaughter or attempted homicide in my opinion. A similar situation happened at Escalante a couple years ago. Thankfully it was not escalated.
How the hell did we end up here from a forgotten ammo box?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

ZGjethro said:


> All it would take is one stupid macho or scared individual to lower their aim and a tragedy could result. Idiotic actions on their behalf did not justify eight fold stupidity on yours. This story is even more moronic than the one of the guy above state bridge who pulled a .357 to chase of people away who had lunch to close to him. Firearms are not toys, and if you don't know when their usage is responsible or warranted then you should not have them. P.S. I own .45's, .357, AK, mini 14, lots of shotguns and bolt guns, a few levers and a sweet single shot and am a NRA member, not exactly anti-gun. Bozos like you give responsible gun owners a bad rap. Bottom line, you should have gotten plate numbers and notified the authorities if you felt threatened.


Dude, he said that people were firing weapons to scare them. They have every right to return the favor.


----------



## boatmusher (Jun 18, 2008)

ZGjethro said:


> Boat musher, I'd arm myself also if I felt threatened. I also believe in the concept of the civilian army aka militia. I do not believe in warning shots or random skyward gunfire. If the threat is eminent and undeniably real, respond with aimed fire. Raymo's threat was probably not that real. A couple drunken idiots trying to scare/impress people. Irresponsible, stupid and dangerous behavior does not equate to attempted manslaughter or attempted homicide in my opinion. A similar situation happened at Escalante a couple years ago. Thankfully it was not escalated.
> How the hell did we end up here from a forgotten ammo box?



I don't know how... but it is an entertaining subject. 

All I was saying..and I think we agree... Shots fired cannot be overlooked as something that is not serious. ZG chose to answer back in his manner. I'm saying, conditions as they were, I'd have pulled my pistol out and checked out what the hell was going on. If! I felt my safety and/or that of my group was in danger I would not have "warned" them with shots but rather attempted to create a safe environment. ZG was not in the wrong. Johnny Law would have taken ZG's side undoubtedly. 

We cannot depend on others for personal responsibility in regards to common sense, safety, and the basic human instinct to survive. 

People need to learn some basic respect and courtesy for their fellow humans, both in civilization and in the back country.


----------



## boatmusher (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Randaddy (my fellow mini-me river runner),

He had a right to do more than fire back to scare them


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

Hell I'd have pulled out my 1867 Springfield and shot all of them fuckers 'fore they knew where I was. You're an NRA member and you say that the very act of brandishing for defense is irresponsible? Well son, I think you're plumb retarded.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Grif said:


> Hell I'd have pulled out my 1867 Springfield and shot all of them fuckers 'fore they knew where I was. You're an NRA member and you say that the very act of brandishing for defense is irresponsible? Well son, I think you're plumb retarded.


Grif! My hero. I hope yur not callin me retarded. It would be like the day I found out Santa Claus wasn't real. What a let down. I think I said a volley of shots into the darkness (guess) was irresponsible. Firing a firearm is a serious action not to be taken lightly. If he shot the Schlitz from your hand, thats directed fire and deserves it back.
I shot an elk once and shortly later a woman hiker approached me. She told me I had nearly killed her. When I showed her the soon to be gutted elk, she muttered something about hunting being wrong and left. Unless she was 700 lbs and had antlers, she was safe. Being afraid or frightened doesn't mean one is necessarily in danger. and no, I was not near an official trail. Another time bowhunting, I heard pistol fire down near the trailhead where I was parked but was not especially alarmed. When several richochets cut through the scrub oak near me I yelled out and the firing stopped. Turns out some knuckleheads were shooting up the steep dirt trail as their backstop. Would I have been justified in shooting them between the eyes? The Use of a firearm requires a lot of good judgement, and too often the aggressive reaction happens when a more cerebral response should precede it. Whew, I'm tired. Pass the turkey leg


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

*Takin it Back...*

*Another story*- last weekend on Westwater, I had allowed one of my passengers, whom we'll call Matt, to row the riffles below Miner's Cabin when our group discovered that one of our boats was far behind. The other boats pulled off on *river left about 3/4 of a mile below Miner's Cabin* in a barn-sized eddy. I directed Matt to do the same, BUT, he blew the barn sized eddy on river left and almost went over a ledge rock below it until I directed him into an upstream ferry to catch the current.

He then managed (barely) to catch the Walmart sized eddy on *River Right where a nice sandy beach* lay in the shade. Since it is November and Matt had no idea how to keep from splashing us through the aforementioned riffles, I and my other passenger, whom we'll call JoeBob, were wet and cold in the shade.

SO, Joe Bob took his ammo can off the boat to get his gloves out. I thought the gloves looked warm so I proceeded to put my hands in his gloves with him which required us to stand very close to each other. Perhaps this proximity is why JoeBob forgot to put his ammo can full of valuables back in the boat, hence leaving it on a lonely sandy beach on *river right about 3/4 of a mile down from Miner's Cabin*. It was all about the love, not the gun. But alas, *the ammo can is still missing* *and would really appreciate being returned if anyone is doing Westy soon! *


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

Guns are toys, plain and simple.


----------



## boatmusher (Jun 18, 2008)

Shit.... It ain't that cold yet. I'm sure we could wait for a couple of warmer than freezing days and make a run down Westy. Call it an "amo can recovery run." Of course, after this post I'll be well armed....


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

What size ammo can. We did a wavehopper run (2) w/es ago. I've been talking about doing another day trip.

Steve


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

It's .50 cal. green standard issue. 


sward said:


> What size ammo can. We did a wavehopper run (2) w/es ago. I've been talking about doing another day trip.
> 
> Steve


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

I have a raft & I should know this, but is the 50, the groover size or the carry your suntan lotion and parafanalia size?

I am not ashamed by my lack of raft lingo.

Steve.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Groover size. Don't worry, I had to google whether it was 50 cal or 50 gal. 50 gallons didn't seem right... I think it's cal as in caliber.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

WOW he must have been really distracted to forget a 50 cal ammo can!


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Groover size is also known as a 20MM Rocket box


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

luke they didn't forget they were just in the zone.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

oh right....


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't think a 50MM will fit into my DR boat. I may be able to retrieve teh contents and stash the box. I will let you know if we head West.

Steve.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

The .50 Cal Ammo Can is about 7" tall, 6" wide and 12" long. 









The 20MM Rocket Box is much larger at 17 1/8in x 7 1/2in x 14 1/4in.








There are also a bunch of other sizes of both ammo cans and rocket boxes out there. As mentioned earlier 20 MM Rocket boxes are standard for Groovers. So TMTTR was it a 20 MM?

As to the shooting - if you wanted to send a message - why not walk to the waters edge and shoot into the river where you could know where your bullets were going. It eliminates the risk of hitting someone one or thing unintentionally and really the sound of the gunfire is the primary deterrent. If the people could actually hear the bullets passing over their camp the shots were far to close for any adequate margin of safety. IMHO.

P.S. Have you found my drag bag yet? 'Cause I might have to start shooting up your camps soon


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

It was definitely a 50 cal ammo can. It is probably the only ammo can sitting on that particular beach, but take a tape measure just in case there are 2. 

Sean, I have looked everywhere for that drag bag. The last time I saw it was about 15 minutes after you left on the Dolores. I figure it's gotta be in my barn, but have you seen my barn? Will you at least fire warning shots from a distance as you storm the property because my neighbor was a Vietnam sniper and has been on disability for PTSD for 30 years. He's got a concealed carry permit. I don't want to rile him.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

awsome...


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> It was definitely a 50 cal ammo can. It is probably the only ammo can sitting on that particular beach, but take a tape measure just in case there are 2.
> 
> Sean, I have looked everywhere for that drag bag. The last time I saw it was about 15 minutes after you left on the Dolores. I figure it's gotta be in my barn, but have you seen my barn? Will you at least fire warning shots from a distance as you storm the property because my neighbor was a Vietnam sniper and has been on disability for PTSD for 30 years. He's got a concealed carry permit. I don't want to rile him.


Don't tell me you lost your barn on that WW river trip too? Could you post pictures and measurements just in case their two out there.-D:-D:-D Just had too after that great quote.) P.S. Is their a reward for the barn too.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

.


raymo said:


> Don't tell me you lost your barn on that WW river trip too? Could you post pictures and measurements just in case their two out there.-D:-D:-D Just had too after that great quote.) P.S. Is their a reward for the barn too.


You'd be surprised how much shit I collect after river trips since I always take my truck. I'd like to believe that's because the guys don't have trucks big enough and they think I'm a phenomenal driver, but it may also have to do with me being a control freak. Anyway, I have souvenirs left in my truck after pretty much every river trip.

Sean, you'll just have to come do the Salt with me again in February- by then I should have found the drag bag.

That is, if the barn is returned. No reward offered, unless you happen to be with Merry Maids barn service.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Ammo can found and returned. Thanks.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Was the gun in it?


----------

